# APPLES HAVE BEEN SOLD! TY!



## tacoinvader (Apr 7, 2020)

I have finally peaked where I have way too much in my storage because I’ve been saving apples so I can sell them somewhere for a better price, them being my native fruit and all. I really need to sell these somewhere, so I’m asking for help here.

I’m going to be straight, I don’t have a lot. But my native flower is lilies, and I’ve got a good few stacks of softwood as well as iron. Otherwise, if you really want something else, you can ask and I can see if I’ve got it.

I appreciate any help with this!!


----------



## sunchild (Apr 7, 2020)

sent you a PM!


----------



## tacoinvader (Apr 7, 2020)

CLOSED! Apples have been sold.


----------

